# Hay Scottish Borders



## oscarwild (5 April 2013)

Have just moved to the borders and am desperately looking for a supplier of good quality hay for my mare.  Small or large bales but small may be better for meantime.  She cant have haylage as she is allergic to it so hay has to be really good quality.

thanks to anyone who can help.


----------



## lynspop (6 April 2013)

Depending on where you are in the Borders and whether you are able to collect or looking for delivery it may be worth trying James Manners at Deanfoot farm, just outside Denholm. He has small square bales or large square bales- almost always good quality


----------



## cm2581 (11 April 2013)

Try John Mclusky, Rosslyn Haylage (also does hay!) - he would probably deliver as I know he goes to Fife!


----------

